# Unterschied Jerkbait - Wobbler/Spinnfischen?



## lichtgestalt (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand genauer den Unterschied dieser Angelarten erklären!? #c 
wo soll der vorteil beim Jerken liegen!? und wo sind die Unterschiede bei der Ausrüstung (auch bei Rute und Rolle)?
Danke und schöne Grüße, Stephan


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Unterschied Jerkbait - Wobbler/Spinnfischen?*

Beim Fischen von Jerkbaits müssen die Ruten viel härter sein als beim Angeln mit Wobblern.  Jerkbaits besitzen im vergleich zu wobblern keine tauchschaufel, Jerkbaits werden unmittelbar an oder unter der wasseroberfläche geführt und jerkbaits erfordern eine ganz andere Köderführung als wobbler. sie sind außerdem schwerer, besitzen eine vllig andere Köderaktion als wobbler. Man führt jerkbait mit starken schlägen in der Rutenspitze, wobbler lassen sich etwas variantenreicher führen als Jerks.  der Vorteil beim Jerken liegt eigentlich darin, dass man den Köder sehen kann und somit auch die bisse auf den Kölder. wenn m,an keinen kühlöen kopf während dem angeln behält, kann sich das als sehr nachteilig erweisen, denn wenn man die fischattakcen beobachten kann, schlagen die meisten sofort an, wenn sie den Schwall der attacke an der oberfläche sehen. das ist aber oft zu früh. Der fisch ist dann meist weg oder er versucht es mehrere Male... auch aufgrund seiner Köderaktion gibt es beim Jerkbait zahlreiche attacken der fische, die ins Leere gehen: grund hierfür ist das starke ausbrechen zur Seite beim zupfen und Einholen des köders.
Is ziemlich spät, morgen fällt mir vielleicht noch mehr ein...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Jirko (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Unterschied Jerkbait - Wobbler/Spinnfischen?*

hallo anglermeister #h

feine umschreibung der unterschiede #6 mit ein paar kleineren anmerkungen :



> jerkbaits werden unmittelbar an oder unter der wasseroberfläche geführt...



...gibt auch tieflaufende, welche je nach sinkverhalten und geschwindigkeit und in abhängigkeit von der köderführung bis zum grund purzeln 



> wobbler lassen sich etwas variantenreicher führen als Jerks...



genau das gegenteil ist der fall  es gibt keinen köder, der variantenreicher präsentiert werden kann, als der jerkbait :m

...hast dir aber die antwort schon selber gegeben...



> grund hierfür ist das starke ausbrechen zur Seite beim zupfen und Einholen des köders...



könnte jetzt noch ergänzt werden mit dem vertikalen ausbreichen nach oben und unten und - je nach köderführung - mit dem "run" nach hinten #h

PS: @lichtgestalt - geh mal hier ein büschen stöbern. ist die page von marc, dem moderator unseres jerkbaitforums. zukünftige fragen zum thema jerken kannst du gerne in diesem forum stellen #h


----------

